# Roof Vent Extensions



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi All, 

We understand that it is wise to fit an extension to your roof vents when staying where lots of snow is expected. 

Are these extensions just a piece of plastic pipe of a certain diameter, or a purpose made bit of equipment? 

How are these extensions usually fitted? 

Thanks,


Norman & Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Norman, sounds like a good idea but I have never heard of them, they would have to fit over the vent caps unless you removed them as well.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Norman,
do you mean holding tank vents or roof air vents, if you mean air vents you need 'maxxairs' , don't know of an extension product for holding tank vents. if you need any help give us a ring 07738 669938.
Dunc.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dunc
It is the holding tank vent that I am talking about. We do have the maxxairs on the air vents already. I had read somewhere that these people had fitted extentions to keep the top of the vent above the snow.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wonder if one of those fantastico pipe vent chimney things would do the trick Duncan, as they are bent over 90 degrees and swivel round to point "down wind", that would stop snow blowing into it???


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Norman,
I do have a product called a cyclone vent which will replace your standard roof vents, unfortunately i only have one left at the moment, this is primarily designed as a venturi vent to suck any smell out of the tank, but it is a few inches taller than the standard vent.it rotates with a sail similar to the effect that a wind generator has, let me know if you are interested and I will pm you details(more stock will be in early in december).
Dunc.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

damondunc said:


> Hi Norman,
> I do have a product called a cyclone vent which will replace your standard roof vents, unfortunately i only have one left at the moment, this is primarily designed as a venturi vent to suck any smell out of the tank, but it is a few inches taller than the standard vent.it rotates with a sail similar to the effect that a wind generator has, let me know if you are interested and I will pm you details(more stock will be in early in december).
> Dunc.


Thats what I ment Duncan! Couldn't think of the name of it... you know how dense I am at times!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

You mean these:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

damondunc said:


> Hi Norman,
> I do have a product called a cyclone vent Dunc.


Got one of these and it REALLY does work.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

I very much doubt that you'd need a vent extension on your waste "chimneys" because of snow. 
For a start, waste tanks (either tank) are inherantly warmer than the surrounding air and that heat will rise up the vent and stop any snow freezing. Secondly, snow is vapour pourous so fumes will still be released through the snow and thirdly, your tanks are at a slightly higher pressure than the ambient pressure of the surrounding air so again, that pressure is gonna rise up the vent "chimney" and WILL release through any snow that may have collected over the vent cap.
Save your money


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

olley said:


> You mean these:


Thats the thingy


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

The last time we were in Andorra, the snow on the roof of the car was three feet high. 

What zaskar says makes "technical" sense, and in theory the water traps in the loo and sinks should stop any odours coming from the tanks. 

If the worst comes to the worst, I can always send the missus up onto the roof with a shovel, while I test the tea and biscuits inside. 

Norman.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Norman, Good plan, another idea is to eat 4 tins of baked beans the night before, hang onto it for as long as possible, then seal yourself to the pan, open the valve and let rip. the hundred mile an hour blast coming out of the vent pipe should clear the roof. Only snag is not making the pan before you let rip.  

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Norman, Good plan, another idea is to eat 4 tins of baked beans the night before, hang onto it for as long as possible, then seal yourself to the pan, open the valve and let rip. the hundred mile an hour blast coming out of the vent pipe should clear the roof. Only snag is not making the pan before you let rip.
> 
> Olley


LMAO!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one Olley, funniest thing today!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

No one has mentioned the fridge roof vent .. if on LPG and it got covered with snow (bearing in mind it's only a couple of inches high), could the carbon monoxide enter the van.. ?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> No one has mentioned the fridge roof vent .. if on LPG and it got covered with snow (bearing in mind it's only a couple of inches high), could the carbon monoxide enter the van.. ?


No way mate!  Firstly, there are more than enough vents on the outside access cover to let it out and secondly, have you been on the roof when the fridge is on? You wouldn't believe how hot that cover gets considering its about 8ft above the flame! Snow wouldn't stand a chance on it


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> No way mate!  Firstly, there are more than enough vents on the outside access cover to let it out and secondly, have you been on the roof when the fridge is on? You wouldn't believe how hot that cover gets considering its about 8ft above the flame! Snow wouldn't stand a chance on it


Fair enough... ! :lol: :lol:

I have fond memories (not) of having to dig an ehu cable out of frozen snow.. and don't tell me that don't happen due to the heat it generates.. :lol: 
Could be an interesting winter if it snows here in Kent :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="ScotJimlandand don't tell me that don't happen due to the heat it generates.. :lol: 
[/quote]

Nah!  Only gets warmed up if you use it when it's still coiled up, and only then in summer and under SERIOUS load.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't think the beans would help me with this vent Olley !

Even if they were Heinz


----------

